

Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot

1 past, 1 current, 1 planned.
======
partisan
Past: The Dog Stars by Peter Heller, Current: River of Gods by Ian McDonald,
Planned: Delivered from Distraction by Edward Hallowell

------
koberstein
Eye Mind: The Saga of Roky Erickson and the 13th Floor Elevators, The Pioneers
of Psychedelic Sound

------
monroepe
Elantris by Brandon Sanderson, Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb, Shadow
Chaser by Alexey Pehov

------
wmichelin
Masters of Doom

------
classicsnoot
Snow Crash by Neil Stephenson 11/10 Enemies Abroad by Luke Bencie ~2/10 An
Unquiet Mind by Kay Redfield Jamison ?/10

